# The long awaited Lilly!



## jenny873

Hello!!! Finally got a minute to myself to come on and show off my little girl! thanx for all your messages and thanx to Tam for sharing my news, much appreciated! I had the most unexpected labour i could have ever imagined but ill bore u all with that in a minute!

Heres my little princess...
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/2008_0209digicam0022.jpg https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/2008_0209digicam0023.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/2008_0209digicam0026.jpg https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/2008_0209digicam0048.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/820810-1.jpg https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/820811-2.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii13/jenny873/820811-3.jpg

she is sooo gorgeous im really over the moon with her! i cant beleive the love i felt for her as soon as i held her!!!

so heres my birth story...

As you all know i went into early labour at 4am on tuesday, got examined tuesday and was 1cm...

wednesday i had a couple of really bad pains so i got examinted again and was only 2cm dilated and my cervix was still very thick, the pains got a little unbearable later in the afternoon so at 9pm i went up to the hospital and was given codine pain killers to ease the pain after being examinted and still only 2cm dilated i was back home by 10pm! the pain killers where really good at taking the pain away and i got a lovely nights sleep on wednesday

thursday i woke up with no pains atall, got the odd twinge through the day some more painful than others but that was about it, i sat on my bum all day or was in bed because id given up on the birthing ball etc i just set my sights on my sweep and getting induced. so at 8pm thursday night i started getting a period like ache in the bottom of my belly, at 11pm they got a little bit stronger and felt like i was getting contractions but very irregular and not very strong and only 20-30 seconds long i got my mum to ring the hospital and they said that these pains were normal and were just my cervix softening and opening and that they would not keep me in they would just give me pain killers again so i thought sod it ill put up with them lol. about 12am i got in the bath and was still getting pains the water wouldnt take them away so i thought i needed a poo LOL! but i couldnt go so i thought these pains where just me being constipated or something. At 1am i got my OH to phone my mum as i was getting the pains a little stronger but still 20-30 seconds but i told her i was going to get pain killers i was nearly crying because i was so fed up. in the 20 minutes between me ringing my mum and her arriving here i was in unbearable pain i was virtually screaming the house down, so we headed to the hospital i was in a pretty upset state in the car on the way

i arrived at the hospital at 3am and walked up to the ward, when i got there i was in alot of pain and was told to lie on the bed, i started nearly screaming the room down so the midwife came in to see what was up with me lol and asked me to remove my bottoms to examine me, im usually quite embarresed about getting examined but i couldnt get my pants off quick enough (after i made sure my mum and OH had left the room LOL) she examined me and pulled a stupid face so i said to her please dont send me home again and she replied 'your actually quite far gone, you wont be going home' so i said how far dilated am i and was horrified to hear '8cm... ohh your waters have gone... do u feel like u want to push' so i said no i want pain releif and she give me gas and air i asked for an epidural and she said shed have to ring somebody to ask so i said ok just the diamorphine and she said i thought u wanted the epidural and i said ok ill have that and she said 'sorry jen u cant have anything itl have too much of an effect on the baby your 10cm and u cant have a cection when your this far dilated'! i was horrified... no pain releif! so she got the heart monitor on the baby and her heart was slowing so she asked me to press a button and two midwifes ran in so i started to panic, i was sucking the gas and air like my life depended on it lol! then she asked me to give her a little push and another and another while she watched the babies head, then i asked her if the head was crowning and she said not yet she said id be there for about an hour, so i gave another push and she said if u keep pushing like that you will have your baby in 20 minutes so i pushed again and she said 'you could have her in ten minutes' i laughed thinking she was joking my mum and my OH where still outside the room because i didnt want them in while they where messing about down there LOL then the midwife said to me r u getting a contraction jenny so i said no then i felt a little pain and said yes then she asked me to push so i pushed and she then paid to me right jenny stop pushing for a minute and i had an erge to push so i just shouted i cant and i pushed again and felt a gush of water looked down and my baby was born in the midwifes hands LOL! so i shouted my mum and OH and OH cut the cord! OH was upset because i wouldnt let them in the room but i didnt even have time to get my head around what was happening but hes been giving me stick over it ever since and its caused a couple of arguements lol!

she weighed 8lbs 1oz and was born at 3.30am!
they put on my notes i was in labour for 4 and a half hours bet thats just to cover themselves though coz they bloody sent me home!!!

i got told i could come home friday but decided to stay 1 night and on friday night and saturday day there was the most bossy and horrible midwives ever! but im home now with my baby and im getting into the routine of being a mummy! i love her sooo much its unreal!

thanx again for all ur lovely messages!!!

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
She is absolutely gorgeous - Look at all that beautiful hair!

Well done, you did good! lol


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## elles28

Your baby girl is beautiful xx


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations, Jenny! She's absolutely gorgeous!!! :D


----------



## toot

congrats to you jenny, little lily is so beautiful.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats... shes such a cutie!!


----------



## miel

oh she is beautiful ..jenny enjoy your little bundle of joy:)


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## leeanne

She is a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Samo

Oh Jenny Lilly is amazing!!! And such rosey cheeks :) Did you decide on her middle name? Lilly Rose?

Congratulations, great job! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Jenny she is just lovely, I can't not believe she has so much hair.

Congrats on having a good birth. I can't believe she came so quickly after such a long slow start! You must be a pushing champ!!


----------



## lili

Congrats - she is beautiful!!


----------



## fifi83

she is gorgeous and looks so alert congratulation once again xx


----------



## kelly2903

:hugs::hugs::hugs:well done she is gorgeous. look at all that hair. i got a bit emaotional reading you birth story especially the 1st bit. ( im really emotional at the min) lol i cant wait for mine. im glad all is well with you both. and sorry you had to go through all that pain with out any help. congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

What a stunning baby girl, congratulations:hugs::happydance:


----------



## loopylew

she's gorgeous, you must be so proud xx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats Jenny!! :happydance: Shes such a wee cutie!


----------



## BurtonBaby

She is beautiful! Congrats!!! Too bad u didn't have time to get oh in the room, nut on the plus side, the pushing part went VERY quickly for you!! Lucky girl. Anyway, conrats again! Cant wait til my own Lily is here. :crib:


----------



## cupcake

congrats!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Jenny she's lovely xXx


----------



## suzan

Your birth story is amazing!
and your baby girl gorgeous
congrats!


----------



## sarah29

Congrats Jenny, she's beautiful x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww hun, shes adorable, congratulations


----------



## charlottecco2

wow she is one of the prettiest girl babies i have ever seen, so so cute. congratulations. xxxxx


----------



## yumumleelou

super super super joy joy joy well done you! she is adorable i wanna hug you both x x x x


----------



## charliebear

congrats, shes beautiful!


----------



## Firsttimer

congrats Jenny . No pain relief and you had a big baby girl yo are greatttttttt. She is beautiful hun xxxxxxxx Im getting so so so so so scared now of labour 10 weeks to go I bet he comes early


----------



## Linzi

Congrats, shes gorgeous :) You're so brave! On your own and no pain relief!

xxx


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations hun, you must be soooo happy :)


----------



## Louisa K

Wow Jenny, you done so good, you should be really proud of yourself !!

She's a real beauty !!


----------



## Margerle

Well DONE!!!

:crib:


----------



## missjess

Gorgeous! Congrats ! xxx


----------



## Stef

congratulations xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Congratulations sweetie!!.  She is sooo beautiful!. _


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes a beauty hunni loads of hair as well xx


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Good for you hon, you did an awesome job! She's just gorgeous. Congrats again! :hugs::baby:


----------



## bluebell

Wow what a birth story!! You must be so pleased :) she's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she is so beautiful


----------



## vickilouise

congrats jen xxx


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

She is such a little sweetheart hun x


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Congrats hun xx shes beautiful reminds me of my eldest daughter she was born with hair like that stunning xxx thank you for sharing your birth story xxx all the best xxx*


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:

could not see the pics :(


----------



## BrittBS

Congrats! She's gorgeous! And I LOVE all that hair!


----------

